# Farm Progress Show 2009 – Day 2 Report



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

There are a lot of great and innovative new products here at the Farm Progress Show 2009 in Decatur, IL, and HayTalk.com is committed to spotlighting the very best of these. If you'd like to share your thoughts about these topics and others, please visit our Forums.

*AgShield Recon 300*

This is a popular reconditioner which would have been what the doctor ordered for the wet year that many of us have experienced&#8230;some two years running.* This machine boasts fewer days of baling, speeds covering 40 acres an hour, 1.5 times the crimp and 6 times the pressure through steel rollers.* Adjustable windrow width and heavy duty chains and bearings make this a long serving tool for your hay operation. You can also get a mounted tedder attachment that allows you to ted and ReCon at the same time. Check them out at AgShield.com.

*John Deere 400 Series Windrower*

John Deere introduces its all-new lineup of 400 Series Self-propelled Windrowers for 2010. Three new models are now available: the 125-hp A400, 125-hp D400, and 200-hp R450. The A400 and R450 replace John Deere's 4895 and 4995 Self-propelled Windrowers, respectively. The D400 is dedicated for draper applications.

The new windrowers provide customers with faster transport speeds, a smoother ride, updated styling, and increased maneuverability compared to their predecessors. In fact, maximum transport speeds have been increased up to 21 mph.

The new rear-axle steering-assist system has three operating modes and at speeds greater than 8 mph the rear steer-assist system is fully active. In this mode operators are better able to control the windrower when higher cutting speeds are reached or on the road during transport. Under-frame clearance on the 400 Series is increased seven inches to accommodate large windrows without dragging crop.

For more details visit JohnDeere.com.

*New Holland Pull-Type Windrow Merger*

The Pull-Type Windrow Merger includes*an improved harvester and baler capacity,*a new low profile design belt pickup, which allows for a cleaner sweep of the crop with minimal soil intake, and it's ability to merge up to 18 feet of crop.

It is available in 3 models, the H5410, with a Fixed Tongue Pull Behind hitch and a pickup width of 9 feet. The H5420 and H5430 both feature a Swing Tongue Side Pull hitch, and all models require a 70 HP tractor. More information can be found on New Holland's website.


----------

